# Infant Blucky Corpse WIP



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I purchased a few baby sized bluckys from Oriental Trading ($2.59/each! Cheap!). But as everyone knows, bluckys are far from anatomically correct so my first step in corpsifying baby blucky is to do some cosmetic surgery first.

Here's blucky straight from the bag. A horrible site indeed...










Using an Xacto knife, I carve away some of the lower chest and pelvic bulge... 










Next, I gouge out the eyes and do some rib cage cutting to create space between the ribs and add a few floating ribs at the bottom. I also removed a ring of plastic from under the chin so the head isn't constantly looking skyward...










Bluckys side by side, huge improvement already  ...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

The last part of the surgery is to split the forearm and leg bones...










Baby Blucky is now ready to corpsify with cotton and latex!

I started with Baby Blucky's head. I coated the face with latex and applied cotton and then more latex over the cotton, pulling and stretching it into place...










Tonight I began corpsing the upper body and chest...










When I get the pelvis and legs done, I'll finish up by airbrushing it with Createx Lt Brown paint like I used on my zombie arms. Here's two pics of the arms to give you a preview of how the paint will look...



















I also found a great infant coffin to house our new baby. It's the perfect size! ...


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Creepy... You weren't using cotton balls, were you. I can never get those stretch and pull right.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

No, I wasn't using cotton balls. I was using pillow batting. It's much more stringy. I have to admit that the batting is giving me a bit of a problem on something this small but using it on my zombie arms and hands, it was no problem at all.

On this, I had to wear latex gloves on both hands and literally mold and form it with my fingers on the blucky, doing constant checks and changes up to the moment I hung it to dry.

I've read and seen other people use things like colorless paper towels, napkins and even nylon stockings.

But actually, there are two distinct types of cotton balls. Some are wads that wouldn't work at all for something like this and others are rolled balls that can be rolled out and would probably be perfect for something this small. But I've never used cotton balls myself.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I finished the cotton and latex part of corpsing and now I'm just waiting for it to dry and then onto the paint


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice work! I envy everyone being able to work on props... I won't be able to start till this weekend!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

That totally rocks! I love the stringy look of the pillow batting.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks folks!

I like the look of the batting when used on larger projects. It was a bit of a pain using it on something this small though. The baby blucky is only about 2' tall. Next time, I'll give paper towel strips a try. I think it would work better on things this small.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

The latex dried so I fired up my airbrush and laid down black opaque shadows...










Then I began following up with light brown transparent...










And he's finally finished and tucked into bed 










Another project with a DONE stamp! Whoot!


----------

